# Lily - Silver Tabby Maine Coon. 2 ½ years old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lily - Silver Tabby Maine Coon. 2 ½ years old.
She is a lovely cat and affectionate.
She has a 'head tilt' where she fell down the stairs as a kitten ( so we were told) 
We have had her checked out and our vet says there is no neurological damage, and her ears are ok, so it could be true or a birth defect.
We have neutered ,microchipped and given the 1st vaccination and she will need another in 2 weeks time.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

